# A siggy for ToughOmbre



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi ToughOmbre,

Here some siggies for you.It is the same you have set for your one but I've signed it for you.I hope you will like these and choose one of them.

best wishes,


----------



## ccheese (Jan 15, 2008)

Wojtec: Really good ! I'm certain TO will love it ....

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice, Wurger. I agree. TO should love em.


----------



## DBII (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice work.

DBII


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 15, 2008)

You guys are so right. Love the sig.

Thanks Wojtec,

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2008)

Beautiful....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2008)

THX guys.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice!

I could make one with flying objects like I did for Lucky?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2008)

Sure.Go ahead


----------

